# Sentimental Procession for Solo Violin, Organ and Choir



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

One of the most moving music I know about is Tomasso Albinoni's Adagio. This adagio formed also the film music to the most beautiful film by Orson Wells, 'The Trial', adapted from the most fascinating book by Franz Kafka, der Prozess.
To get the listener into the proper atmosphere I try to utilize the sound of Albinoni in the introduction of this procession-like tune:


__
https://soundcloud.com/

As usual, comments on anything are welcome.

Kjell


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bear in mind that the Albinoni piece is a post-WWII forgery...but still pretty good!


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Bear in mind that the Albinoni piece is a post-WWII forgery...but still pretty good!


Yes, good point, thank you. I found this clarification:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Adagio_in_G_minor_(Albinoni,_Tomaso)


----------

